# GreenTRX Fertilizer



## iFisch3224

I've jumped ship from the Milo boat, somewhat. I would like to "re"-mix Milo + GreenTRX together in some form or fashion. Since I have a smaller yard, I usually use 1 bag of Milo on the entire yard, about 40% N/1k since the bag is for 3,600sqft and I'm pushing roughly 3,800-3,900 sqft, so I round up to 4,000 sq ft. Milo varies from $10.97/bag to $14.99/bag here. When it's cheap, @ Ace, it's always sold out. GreenTRX provides IMO a better product, for less money, but I do have to drive 45min to pick up lawn products @ Siteone or Ewing (opposite directions).

Anyways, my primary go-to fert will be GreenTRX as I've seen "better" results on my lawn from GreenTRX then from Screaming Green, or Milo. Milo does get my St Aug just a bit "bluer" in color (4.5% iron vs 3%) but I could possibly move from Milo to FEature 6-0-0 for an Iron supplement SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper then Milo per application.

I'll be adding Carbon-X to my "line-up" of products next year, to supplement my fert program, and was wondering what OTHER users have thought about GreenTRX, specifically, and I'm also curious how much you pay for a 50# - seeing as I'm about 1.5hrs away from the Anuvia plant, I would suspect that I would have access to the product at it's the cheapest point due to about a 40min truck ride from Anuvia to Ewing Irrigation, but, I also have a feeling that we are paying a little more as well. Anywhere between about $24 and $28 per 50# bag.

1. For those who have used GreenTRX more then once, what were/are your feelings/thoughts towards the product, and would you re-purchase?

2. ^ how much are ya'll paying for a 50# bag, and whereabouts are you located? Trying to gather price points, in addition, to feedback.

Thanks! 

-Nick


----------



## jonthepain

We tested screamin green vs greentrx 2 seasons ago. Some clients got sg, and some got gtx.

The results were that we switched from screamin green to greentrx last season on all of our clients lawns.

Let me say that gtx was only one of the tools in our toolbox. I would post our cost as requested, however, i was bitched out for doing that here, so i can't do that any more.

If we were still in the lawn business, we would be applying carbonx instead of gtx this season, for reasons stated in another thread.

This will be the first season in many years that i won't be out in the field.


----------



## osuturfman

jonthepain said:


> We tested screamin green vs greentrx 2 seasons ago. Some clients got sg, and some got gtx.
> 
> The results were that we switched from screamin green to greentrx last season on all of our clients lawns.
> 
> Let me say that gtx was only one of the tools in our toolbox. I would post our cost as requested, however, i was b---- out for doing that here, so i can't do that any more.
> 
> If we were still in the lawn business, we would be applying carbonx instead of gtx this season, for reasons stated in another thread.
> 
> This will be the first season in many years that i won't be out in the field.


Here's some Midwest pricing on GreenTRX


----------



## g-man

@jonthepain there is no issue with posting prices.


----------



## iFisch3224

jonthepain said:


> We tested screamin green vs greentrx 2 seasons ago. Some clients got sg, and some got gtx.
> 
> The results were that we switched from screamin green to greentrx last season on all of our clients lawns.
> 
> Let me say that gtx was only one of the tools in our toolbox. I would post our cost as requested, however, i was b---- out for doing that here, so i can't do that any more.
> 
> If we were still in the lawn business, we would be applying carbonx instead of gtx this season, for reasons stated in another thread.
> 
> This will be the first season in many years that i won't be out in the field.


Did you switch because you were getting better results, better pricing or a combination of the two?


----------



## osuturfman

g-man said:


> @jonthepain there is no issue with posting prices.


I think he may have caught  from his distributor. To those sales reps, their price sheets are "sensitive". In the Lawn Care market especially, a nickel a bag might be the difference between steak or fried bologna for dinner.


----------



## jonthepain

Better results, easier to work with, homogeneous product, better price, and i really like the Ewing manager.

The criticism came from other members.

Last season i paid right around 20 bucks per 50 lb bag. I have not gotten a quote for this coming year because i won't be buying any. I still have a few bags laying around for use on my own lawn. 

Stuff works great on the wife's roses. Thay are still in full bloom. Best they've ever looked.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Ewings locally around 70433 and I bought 3 bags and paid right around $66 for all 3 out the door. I only started using for my last app of the season here in south LA and I have roughly the same size lawn as you. 4500 sqft if I include all green areas I put it down. With the higher N "16" as opposed to Milo "5" or "6", depending on what I put down (.5, .75, or 1 lb N per 1k) I find it cheaper than Milo per application. I have 2 bags and a liitle left to start the spring and can't comment on a real effect as I did .5 N for my last app as I was winding down. My lawn has stayed greener than all in my hood. Goes down easy, I weight with a kitchen scale and broadcast spreader.

Going to CarbonX for Humic and RGS in a more complete app.

GreenTRX will be going to shrubs as "jonthepain" stated.....


----------



## jonthepain

+1


----------



## Redeye

Good Bye Milo! A friend of mine works at Southern States and gave me a 5-gallon bucket (@ 32 lbs. & applied it all to my 5.3 k lawn) of agricultural SymTRX 16-1-0-20-Fe and applied to my TTTF in Western KY and after 4 weeks of intense summer heat with heat indexes of 110 my yard has never been greener & healthier. I will definitely be checking on getting more. 17% Organic Matter.

https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Anuvia-SyTRX-Technical-Bulletin-v4.pdf


----------



## FORT

@Redeye Your yard looks fantastic! I was able to get a territory manager from Harrells to send me a 50lb bag of Green Trx and haven't had a chance to use it (moving in a week) but am excited to try it. I hope I have the same results as you do.


----------



## TShir23

It's some pretty good stuff


----------



## smurg

GreenTRX is a pretty good fert if your P/K just need maintenance levels. Organics are a different product and should be used sparingly with how much P they have.


----------



## Redeye

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BA2KJIGI8I


----------



## Redeye

Here in Western KY my arsenal will be Carbon X in the fall & spring and GreenTRX by Anuvia during the summer heat.


----------



## GA_Bermuda

I moved away from every other granular to GreenTRX in 2016. From then to 2018 I was paying $22 for 50lbs at Ewing. This year my pricing went to $32 and I did not use it. I was able to find someone local to buy Carbon-X from and I love the results so far.


----------



## VALawnNoob

Does GreenTRX need to be watered in? Also should it be used as a final winterizing app or should I save it for next season?


----------



## Redeye

VALawnNoob said:


> Does GreenTRX need to be watered in? Also should it be used as a final winterizing app or should I save it for next season?


Will need to be watered in and apply only during the summer heat. Organic!


----------



## VALawnNoob

Redeye said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does GreenTRX need to be watered in? Also should it be used as a final winterizing app or should I save it for next season?
> 
> 
> 
> Will need to be watered in and apply only during the summer heat. Organic!
Click to expand...

@Redeye is it all organic or is it partially synthetic and partially organic?


----------



## daniel3507

I've been having a hard time finding GreenTRX locally but I saw where you can get Anugreen from domyown. The specs seem to be the exact same with the only difference being the bag size. Does that sound right?


----------



## 01Bullitt

daniel3507 said:


> I've been having a hard time finding GreenTRX locally but I saw where you can get Anugreen from domyown. The specs seem to be the exact same with the only difference being the bag size. Does that sound right?


That is my understanding, here in NC GreenTRX is available at Ewing Irrigation. Southern States carries the Anugreen but like you said it is in smaller bags.


----------



## Green

daniel3507 said:


> I've been having a hard time finding GreenTRX locally but I saw where you can get Anugreen from domyown. The specs seem to be the exact same with the only difference being the bag size. Does that sound right?


It says it's made by Anuvia. But there is something wrong with the pdf file of the label. It cuts off before the analysis.


----------



## FedDawg555

Here are the labels of the new GreenTRX line 90/75/60. The GreenTRX90 18-0-4 will replace the original 16-1-2
The new line will be SGN 220 instead of 240 so not much difference except NPK.









https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/product/professional-lawn-care/


----------



## TShir23

01Bullitt said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a hard time finding GreenTRX locally but I saw where you can get Anugreen from domyown. The specs seem to be the exact same with the only difference being the bag size. Does that sound right?
> 
> 
> 
> That is my understanding, here in NC GreenTRX is available at Ewing Irrigation. Southern States carries the Anugreen but like you said it is in smaller bags.
Click to expand...

It's called Greentrx here in Alabama. I also get it at ewing for $27 50lb bags. Love the stuff!!!!!


----------



## smurg

I inquired at my local Ewing about a month ago and they didn't expect the new stuff in for months they told me. I would think they would fire whoever screwed that one up; a delay on releasing the new product for the start of the season lol. Well I'll give them a call to see if it has come into stock.


----------



## daniel3507

Ewing said they couldn't even order it in for me. Had to settle for Anugreen Lawn from domyown. Pretty positive it's the exact same thing just in homeowners packaging


----------



## Redeye

daniel3507 said:


> Ewing said they couldn't even order it in for me. Had to settle for Anugreen Lawn from domyown. Pretty positive it's the exact same thing just in homeowners packaging


Have you checked you local AG stores like Southern State? The AG version is better but you need to take a bucket & will be charged by the ton. Local Southern States were confused what we were doing at first & was a challenge to weigh because they used the scales only. We worked it out and the Lawn Care Nuts on my street are happy.

I also take another bucket for Sulfate of Potash & pay $10 for a bucket & $14 for a bucket of Symtrex. GOOD LUCK!


----------

